# December CSUSA Group Buy



## GDGeorge (Dec 2, 2014)

Welcome to the early December CSUSA Group Buy. Please read this post in its entirety as changes have been made since the previous CSUSA group buy.

My goal is to have everything done and ordered by Monday December 8. I will be using regional rate boxes ($8.26) which are a little smaller than a MFRB but also a little cheaper. Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary. This buy is open to USA shipping addresses only.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. YOU are responsible for any additional insurance you want. For reference: $100 of insurance costs $2.60, 200=3.30, 300=5.50, 400=6.75, 500=8, 600=9.25, 700=10.50, 800=11.75, 900=13, 1000=14.25, 1100=15.50. Please put the exact amount in the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

If you see something I missed, or have questions, please let me know!

The Specifics

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. This is a very limited buy. This buy is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread OR until Wednesday December 3 at 11:59 PM E.S.T., whichever occurs first. 

IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, I WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SEND MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. 

I will post in this thread when 10 participants have been reached. Please do not be discouraged after I make that post. If I need to extend the buy to 1 or 2 additional folks to get your order in, I'll allow it as long as the time deadline has not passed. 

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:

There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
PM me to get in – first 10 in are in. Also reply to this thread so others know when the 10 is met.
Must have a US shipping address.

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 10 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.” I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

DEADLINES:
• First 10 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Thursday, December 4 (Midnight – EST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Saturday, October 6 (Midnight – EST)



PAYPAL ONLY:
I will be placing the order by Monday, December 8, however if you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above I will drop you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and then not follow through in a timely manner, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. 

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to published USPS Regional Rate 4 for online postage price of $8.26. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. 

KITS AVAILABLE:
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy! (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount.) Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure. 
Special spreadsheet notes in red:
•Artisan Lock n Load is on Closeout – no discount
•PSI Bolts have their own quantity discounts and don’t mix/match. If we have overwhelming interest in these pens, I will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total.
•Razors have their own quantity discount.
I proofed the spreadsheet and believe that it is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. If you find any discrepancies in the spreadsheet, please contact me ASAP! I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. 

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be included. I am willing to make exception to this requirement for a "non-pen" item or two - but please wait for my confirmation of the price before you pay! 

There will be NO backorders. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions.

SHIPPING INSURANCE:
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it. I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then PM me and I will calculate the cost and add it to your spreadsheet. I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL retail value of your order!

The attached spreadsheet December Group Buy will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%. If we do not exceed the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not anticipate this to be a problem. 

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4.0%. Your PayPal fee may be less than what you pay, and this difference will be refunded. Once all payments are received and accounts settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any over-payments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel filename as follows: 
RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_December.xls – I will save each individual order on my hard drive so I can reference them as needed to compile the master order. 

Please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns. 

Regards,
Jerry


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 2, 2014)

I will be in for at least 10 and more


----------



## SteveG (Dec 2, 2014)

PM sent, and I am committed to the 10 kit minimum. Thanks for running the group buy.


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 2, 2014)

Spreadsheet did not attach


----------



## mg_dreyer (Dec 2, 2014)

I am in.  Pm sent.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Dec 2, 2014)

And yes to 10.


----------



## WalkOn (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Jerry,

I will buy at least 10 kits.

Kev


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 2, 2014)

I'll play for 10 if there's room.


----------



## Silverado (Dec 2, 2014)

Please count me in for at least 10

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## HillbillyCraftCo (Dec 2, 2014)

I a m in For10 kits


----------



## rsjimenez (Dec 2, 2014)

I am in for 10 kits.


----------



## F6maniac (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm in for 10 Artisan kits if there is room left.


----------



## jondavidj (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm in for 10 Artisan kits.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 3, 2014)

If someone backs out, I'd love to get in.


----------



## Sawdust1825 (Dec 3, 2014)

I missed this one but have a question. Since all or nearly all CSUSA kits are termed Artisan does the quantity discount apply to any of their kits or does it have to be a specific one that everyone is getting? I guess what I am asking is if everyone is getting for example the Artisan Sienna? Or is this potentially 10 different kits totaling 100 or more for the maximum discount? Thanks I hope this isn't a dumb question.


----------



## killer-beez (Dec 3, 2014)

Im in.  Thanks...


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 3, 2014)

OK folks,

I'll go ahead and close this out with 11 participants as follows:

killer-beez
jondavidj
hewishman
HillbillyCraftCo
rsjimenez
HillbillyCraftCo
Silverado
Dan Masshardt
mg_dreyer
WalkOn
SteveG

I may add one more.  If you've sent me your email I will send the spreadsheet momentarily. If you've not sent your email, please do so.  Please remember that the sheets are due back to me by Tomorrow (Thursday) at midnight EST. I will tally them and send you amount due and my paypal information my Saturday (hopefully in the morning). 

Regards,
Jerry


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 3, 2014)

Sawdust1825 said:


> I missed this one but have a question. Since all or nearly all CSUSA kits are termed Artisan does the quantity discount apply to any of their kits or does it have to be a specific one that everyone is getting? I guess what I am asking is if everyone is getting for example the Artisan Sienna? Or is this potentially 10 different kits totaling 100 or more for the maximum discount? Thanks I hope this isn't a dumb question.



Hi,

CSUSA has an Artisan line and and Apprentice line. This buy is for the former only.  

I'll include you if you'd like.  PM me soonest either way?

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Crashmph (Dec 3, 2014)

if it is not too late, I would like to get in for 10 kits.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 3, 2014)

What happened to me??


----------



## rsjimenez (Dec 3, 2014)

RDH79 said:


> What happened to me??



Got kicked out for being very picky about the spreadsheet.  jp, lol  :biggrin:


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 3, 2014)

*Status Report as of 12/3*

Updated list of participants:

Spreadsheet returned to me
rsjimenez
F6Maniac

Spreadsheet sent
Dan Masshardt
HillbillyCraftCo
jondavidj
mg_dreyer
RDH79
SawDust1825
SteveG
thewishman
WalkOn

Need your email PMed to me so I can send the Spreadsheet
killer-beez
Silverado


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 4, 2014)

*Thursday 12.4 Updated Status List*

Hi gang,

OK, as soon as I get the last couple of spreadsheets, I'll go through, figure up the odd discounts, and get the invoices your way. Look for them by tomorrow evening!

Cheers,
J

Spreadsheet returned to me (and opened OK)
rsjimenez
F6Maniac
Dan Masshardt
HillbillyCraftCo
mg_dreyer
SawDust1825
WalkOn
thewishman
SteveG

Spreadsheet sent
jondavidj
RDH79
killer-beez
Silverado


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 4, 2014)

Final Update for this evening:

Spreadsheet returned to me (and opened OK)
rsjimenez
F6Maniac
Dan Masshardt
HillbillyCraftCo
mg_dreyer
SawDust1825
WalkOn
thewishman
SteveG
RDH79
Silverado

Spreadsheet sent
jondavidj
killer-beez


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 5, 2014)

Friday 12.5 Update

Notes:  
-We're still on target to order Monday.

-If anyone would like to add a couple of razors, please let me know. We could use 3 more order for the classic stand in chrome, 3 more for the stand in gold, 3 more classic safety razors, and 1 more each for the Mach 3 and Fusion.

-I have just been informed by SWMBO, who saw the flyer in the mail today, that I am ordering Ornament Kits. Again, if anyone wants in, please let me know! (Icicle, Spiral, or Droplet in gold ($4.15), chrome ($3.55), or satin pearl ($3.95). Bushings $2.95) Looks like we can mix and match for the discounts at 5pc, 10, and 20+.

Status:
Killer-beez--Missing spreadsheet. Are you still in? Last call!

All others returned and invoiced. Payments starting to come in.

Cheers,
Jerry


----------



## rsjimenez (Dec 5, 2014)

I spoke to them yesterday and they confirmed that they are out of the classic stand in chrome.



GDGeorge said:


> Friday 12.5 Update
> 
> Notes:
> -We're still on target to order Monday.
> ...


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 7, 2014)

*Status Report: 12/7*

Gents,

We're still on target to make the buy tomorrow. At this point all the payments are in or accounted for.  

FYI: we're still working on the razor portion of the order. Ramon says that the razor discounts are based upon the specific items, not the groups as a whole, so the short version is: there's still room if you want to add razors to your order. I'm especially interested in the safety razor kit but will add one or two of each style to my list if that's what it takes to get us over the top.

I went ahead and contacted CSUSA via email for some general clarification on their discount policies and hope to hear back early tomorrow, before placing the order.  In any case, I'll be calling them tomorrow. Are there any questions that folks would like me to ask?

Regards,
Jerry


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 8, 2014)

I'd add some fusions if needed.


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Dan, we were good as I made up the difference with my order.

Cheers,
Jerry



Dan Masshardt said:


> I'd add some fusions if needed.


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 8, 2014)

*Status Report: 12/8*

Gents,

The order is in and my payment was just confirmed.  Now we wait...

Best,
Jerry


----------



## F6maniac (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the update Jerry.


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 9, 2014)

All-
Package shipped Fedex today. ETA is Saturday.

Cheers,
J


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 13, 2014)

*The box...*

...it's here! I'll sort it tomorrow and see what I can get ready to go out Monday.

Best,
Jerry


----------



## Sawdust1825 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## jondavidj (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 14, 2014)

About 1/2 way sorted...


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi folks,

Some minor issues with the order in that the small stuff is missing. My fault, *not* CSUSAs.  I'll finish sorting things tonight and will send them a list of missing items and they'll ship them to me tomorrow.  

Is anyone desperate for their order?  I'll ship any complete orders tomorrow, but a quick glance at the spreadsheet indicates that most everyone ordered things that aren't in yet.  Given that, I'd prefer to ship once when everything's complete.  Please advise in thread, via PM, or email and I'll get on it.

Cheers,
Jerry


----------



## rsjimenez (Dec 15, 2014)

GDGeorge said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Some minor issues with the order in that the small stuff is missing. My fault, *not* CSUSAs.  I'll finish sorting things tonight and will send them a list of missing items and they'll ship them to me tomorrow.
> 
> ...



If my order is complete I would really appreciate it if you could ship ASAP so I can get some items done since they are for Christmas.

Also Thank You for doing this group buy.

Ramon


----------



## F6maniac (Dec 15, 2014)

I can wait.


----------



## Sawdust1825 (Dec 15, 2014)

No rush here. Ship when complete. Thanks again.


----------



## HillbillyCraftCo (Dec 16, 2014)

I can wait.  Thanks for the update


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 17, 2014)

12/17 update: CSUSA has the rest of the order and the box should ship today or tomorrow. The three complete orders have shipped and I've reconciled the money and made refunds for those shipments. I'll post an ETA on the box as soon as I get it.

J


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 18, 2014)

Gents,

The box shipped yesterday and should be in Tuesday.

J


----------



## rsjimenez (Dec 18, 2014)

I have received my order and everything was accounted for.

Thank You very much for doing this.

Ramon


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Folks,

The 2nd box came in this afternoon.  I'll open it up tomorrow and get as many packages shipped out as possible.

Cheers,
Jerry


----------



## jondavidj (Dec 22, 2014)

I have received my order as well, Thank you so much for hosting the group buy, very well done!


----------



## mg_dreyer (Dec 23, 2014)

Got mine ....

Thanks


----------



## HillbillyCraftCo (Dec 24, 2014)

Good Morning Jerry,

I was just curious if the remaining orders might be going out today?  Or will it be this weekend?  I had a request for something in my order that I ran out of and am trying to get an answer to a customer.

Thanks for all of your hard work on this.


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Merry Christmas!  Sorry for the delay.  I just now finished sorting and labeling everything.  You should be receiving tracking information from Mail.com.  I will put the boxes in the mail Friday after my physical therapy.  I will also be doing the remaining refunds and forwarding statements / packing slips via email tonight or tomorrow.  

Once you get your box, please drop a note on the thread or via email / pm and let me know that you've got everything.

My best wishes for a happy holiday season and most especially a Merry Christmas!

Jerry


----------



## thewishman (Dec 24, 2014)

Jerry,
Thank you for sending my box earlier. It made my biggest order ever go out on time. You made it possible for me to keep doing pens full-time.


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 26, 2014)

Chris, 

You're more than welcome!  I'm a hobbiest but it's great to see people making a go of full time.  You're other package is in the mail as of this morning.

TTYS,
J


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 26, 2014)

Folks,

As I noted to Chris, the rest of the loot is in the mail.  Please let me know all is OK once you've received your box.  

Cheers,
Jerry


----------



## WalkOn (Dec 29, 2014)

Jerry,

My stuff arrived today and everything was there, so I'm good.

Thanks again, Kev


----------



## SteveG (Dec 29, 2014)

My shipment just arrived. Looks fine. TY for all your work on this.


----------



## Sawdust1825 (Dec 29, 2014)

I just got mine. Looks good. Thank you so much for doing this.


----------



## F6maniac (Dec 29, 2014)

I just received mine and it's all there. Thanks again!


----------



## Silverado (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks Again Jerry for handling the group buy! My order is Good!


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 31, 2014)

*12/31 Status Report*

Hi Gang,

Happy New Year to all!  As of this morning, all packages show delivered. I have 8 "OKs" and 5 upon whom I  am waiting.  By now you should have received a "statement" and a "packing sheet" via email. I tried to send them out as I prepared the packages but If you've not received yours, please let me know.  Likewise, if you're due a refund and you've not received it (and you've reported all OK), please let me know and I'll take care of it ASAP.

Aside from that, I think we're good to go. Please let me know ASAP of any issues. This has been a good, reasonably painless, experience for me, so if nobody else wants to have a go, and Monty's cool with it, I'll probably offer another in mid-to-late February.  

Best regards,
Jerry


----------

